# Lasota pmv



## Platonjk (May 31, 2006)

hey guys hows it going?

my father races pigeons and asked me to check online to see if i can find out how early can you give a bird the Lasota pmv.

he's got some 2 week old youngsters and was wondering if he can give them the first dosage before the 25 weeks it takes them to mature fully.

anyone have any info on this?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Platonjk, and welcome to PT. You might want to read this members post on 
Lasota PMV before you move forward w/your plans.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=95419&postcount=1

fp


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Please tell him & any others to NOT use LaSota. It is a live Vaccine that should be outlawed to sell in my opinion for the chance of giving disease to other Pigeons & is for the most part worthless for Pigeons!! Use PMV-1 Injectable Vaccine. It plain & simply WORKS & has no effect on there Racing. etc.. Happy


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Platonjk, 

Use; PMV – 1 Vaccine – Pigeon vaccine (Maine Biological Labs)

Check it out at; http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-pmv.html

In my not so humble opinion at times, it's the best vacine you can get for PMV.

Lawman


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Lasota PMV*

Has anyone ever administered this for 12 full months and then still contacted PMV ? Just wondering if we are dealing with fact or fiction ? Where is the University type research, which proves that Lasota is ineffective ? I mean I read with such authority the ineffectiveness of this material, I just wonder where the facts are to back it up ?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pmv*

PS.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=74


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What is Blue Dilute?? 
When we first got our birds, we had a total of 8, I bought the Lasota because I'm horrified of needles but 2 1/2 gallons of water is alot for 8 birds. They didn't get PMV.........but we've vaccinated for the past 5 years and they didn't get PMV either. When we bought the Lasota, there was nothing about "blue dilute" and putting it in their eye. That's the first time I've seen that???
If Lasota mixed with Blue Dilute and put in the eye works.....why in the world would any of us want to stick every bird with a needle every year????
I would rather catch my birds every day for a week and put drops in thier eyes than stick them once.......


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> What is Blue Dilute??
> When we first got our birds, we had a total of 8, I bought the Lasota because I'm horrified of needles but 2 1/2 gallons of water is alot for 8 birds. They didn't get PMV.........but we've vaccinated for the past 5 years and they didn't get PMV either. When we bought the Lasota, there was nothing about "blue dilute" and putting it in their eye. That's the first time I've seen that???
> If Lasota mixed with Blue Dilute and put in the eye works.....why in the world would any of us want to stick every bird with a needle every year????
> I would rather catch my birds every day for a week and put drops in thier eyes than stick them once.......


 I don't know about the "Blue Dilute", or the effectiveness of either. I have, right or wrong, or indifferent, used both the needles AND Lasota, in the same season. According to directions, you need to use Lasota at least once per month. Personally, I agree with lawman to the extent that I feel safer using both methods together.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi All, 
What I can't figure out is WHY anyone would use a LIVE VACCINE as Lasota is over a KILLED VACCINE like PMV-1 by Maine Bio. Labs when the Killed "Non Live" Vaccine that we know WORKS to stop our birds from getting PMV? Except being scared of needles. Some Vaccines have to be Live, but in this case it doesn't................... The only thing that I've "heard" of is that giving Lasota between some Races can give a delayed Immune Boost for doing better in a race. That seems irresponsable as the chance of GIVING PMV/Newcastle to birds that are not vaccinated that our birds come in contact with using a Live Vaccine............. Hap........ One side note, that when I read Lawmans thread, I didn't see where he used both as Warren quoted, but I am getting older Warren. Lv, Hap


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Personally, I agree with lawman to the extent that I feel safer using both methods together.


 Since the above has caused confusion, I will restate. 

I agree with Lawman to the extent that I believe the PMV-1 is the better method. However, I personally feel safer using both methods.

However, I have read no research reports which states that the Lasota Live vaccine is ineffective or dangerous. Other then from fanciers who have no medical data. So, I will say up front, I don't know, I did not go to medical school.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I only use the Maine Biological, I see no sense in using both! In my view the dangers of using a live vacine are just to great to even chance it, whether it works or not.

Lawman


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ritchie,Harrison's book*

HI GUY'S and GALS,I came across this web site www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/PMV-RH&H-WWW.htm thought it might help, it is long. Hope that it leaves you with the same feeling that I have. GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

george simon said:


> HI GUY'S and GALS,I came across this web site www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/PMV-RH&H-WWW.htm thought it might help, it is long. Hope that it leaves you with the same feeling that I have. GEORGE


 Great work George !


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

From past experience, I would never give Lasota!!!! I was instructed to give it by one of the pigeon supplies and it was the worst mistake I ever made. RELofts is very knowledgeable on Lasota.... I would wait for her to add her knowledge on this post.


----------

